# Mexer com



## Joseja

Por favor, ¿qué significa _mexer com ele_?

Muchas gracias.

Joseja.


----------



## Mangato

Buenos días:

Se precisa más contexto, mexer es un verbo con muchos significados, y se utiliza mucho con sentido figurado
Puede significar remover, revolver trabajar con,  investigar, molestar, incordiar etc.
mexer no saco (coloquial y vulgar) = provocar


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Josefa, 

Mexer com alguém pode ser provocar, chamar a atenção, "importunar com gracejos ou impertinências; caçoar" e é uma expressão muito usada por nós.


----------



## Joseja

Muchas gracias a los dos. _Llamar la atención_ es la expresión que más se ajusta a lo que quiero traducir.

Vanda, me llamo José Javier (Joseja). Obrigado pelas tuas boas-vindas


----------



## Cecília Meloni

? Y "mexer em alguma coisa" ? Por ejemplo, "mexer na cozinha" (con alguna cosa).


----------



## Mangato

Sí; en ese caso significa lo que aquí entendemos por *trajinar*


----------



## Carfer

Ya que Joseja es de Barcelona, puede que quiera saber el significado de _'mexer com_ _alguém' _en el portugués de Portugal. En tal caso, _'mexer com_' alguién puede significar _'perturbar', 'inmutar', 'conmocionar'_: _'ver os feridos do acidente mexeu comigo'_  (incluso me parece el significado más probable pese a que falta contexto).


----------



## Macunaíma

Carfer said:


> Ya que Joseja es de Barcelona, puede que quiera saber el significado de _'mexer com_ _alguém' _en el portugués de Portugal. En tal caso, _'mexer com_' alguién puede significar _'perturbar', 'inmutar', 'conmocionar'_: _'ver os feridos do acidente mexeu comigo'_ (incluso me parece el significado más probable pese a que falta contexto).


 
Também pode ter esse significado no Brasil. 'Mexer com' tem vários usos e significados. Outro que me vem à mente, bastante popular no Brasil,  é 'lidar com, trabalhar com': enfermeiros mexem com doentes, professores mexem com crianças, prestadores de serviço mexem com gente, etc. O contexto é importante para decifrar o significado correto.


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Outro que me vem à mente, bastante popular no Brasil, é 'lidar com, trabalhar com': enfermeiros mexem com doentes, professores mexem com crianças, prestadores de serviço mexem com gente, etc.


 
Bem lembrado. Também cá.


----------



## Mangato

No galego, embora exista mexer com o sentido de importunar, caçoar, utilizamos mais *remexer.*
_-Nom remexas mais na ferida._
Tem também no português remexer  essa acepção?
Desculpem as alusões ao galego mas a interferência de um paralelismo tão estreito sempre me está a atrapalhar.

Obrigado
MG


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> No galego, embora exista mexer com o sentido de importunar, caçoar, utilizamos mais *remexer.*
> _-Nom remexas mais na ferida._
> Tem também no português remexer  essa acepção?
> Desculpem as alusões ao galego mas a interferência de um paralelismo tão estreito sempre me está a atrapalhar.
> 
> Obrigado
> MG



Aqui estão as acepções de remexer em Português (BR)

 verbo 
 transitivo direto 
1    tornar a mexer
Ex.: mexeu e remexeu o armário em busca do dinheiro
 transitivo direto 
2    mexer muitas vezes; mexer repetidamente
Ex.: a cozinheira remexia a sopa vagarosamente, usando a colher de madeira
 transitivo direto 
3    imprimir movimentos repetidos, para agitar; sacudir
Ex.: as crianças remexiam a areia do balde
 transitivo direto 
4    revolver, cavoucar
Ex.: r. a terra antes de lançar as sementes
 transitivo indireto 
5    tocar com as mãos ou com um objeto em; bulir, mexer
Ex.: as crianças remexem em tudo
 pronominal 
6    mover-se inquietamente; agitar-se
Ex.: na sala de espera, todos se remexiam
 transitivo direto e pronominal 
7    Regionalismo: Brasil.
dar movimentos bamboleantes a (corpo ou parte dele); movimentar-se sensualmente; rebolar-se
Ex.: <as dançarinas remexiam as cadeiras> <ao som excitante da orquestra, os casais remexiam-se>


No entanto, as que mais se usam são as que significam "mexer de novo", "cavucar" e "rebolar".


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> No galego, embora exista mexer com o sentido de importunar, caçoar, utilizamos mais *remexer.*
> _-Nom remexas mais na ferida._
> Tem também no português remexer essa acepção?
> Desculpem as alusões ao galego mas a interferência de um paralelismo tão estreito sempre me está a atrapalhar.
> 
> Obrigado
> MG


 
Tem sim senhor, Mangato. Essa frase di-la-íamos exactamente como en galego, exceptuando a troca de '_nom_' por '_não_', claro.


----------



## Amarello

E "mexer com a faca"? Um menino não pode "mexer com a faca" significa que "no puede jugar con el cuchillo"?
 
Abraço,
 
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mexer de qualquer modo, para ''jugar'' ou pegar na faca, não importa pra quê.


----------



## Amarello

Muito obrigada Vanda!!!

Amarello


----------



## DBLS

E mexer no cabelo, na roupa?


----------



## brasileirinho

DBLS said:


> E mexer no cabelo, na roupa?



Acredito que no español se use 'tocar' e 'manosear'


----------



## sorollexiste

mexer com ele

pincharle, meterse con él


----------



## DBLS

No sé... me parece raro, por ejemplo en la frase: "ela está sempre mexendo no cabelo" (con la mano).Ella está siempre manoseando el pelo o Ella está siempre tocando el pelo.
Moviendo el pelo nos da más la idea de que mueve la cabeza para mover el pelo , no?
Estoy esquivocada?

gracias


----------



## zema

DBLS said:


> No sé... me parece raro, por ejemplo en la frase: "ela está sempre mexendo no cabelo" (con la mano).Ella está siempre manoseando el pelo o Ella está siempre tocando el pelo.
> Moviendo el pelo nos da más la idea de que mueve la cabeza para mover el pelo , no?
> Estoy esquivocada?
> 
> gracias


No, es correcto: _moviendo_ _el pelo_ podría dar más la idea de que mueve la cabeza para mover el pelo.
Yo diría: _ella está siempre tocándose el pelo_.

Con sentido un poco diferente: ella está siempre _acomodándose_ el pelo/ella está siempre _arreglándose_ el pelo.
_Manosear_ lo evitaría porque suele tener una connotación muy negativa.


----------



## DBLS

Sí!!!! muy buenas respuestas zema, y disculpa la demora en contestar...


----------

